# any wisconsin herfing around here?



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

Do 'sconies ever herf it up around here?


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

What City? The MN herf sometimes comes over to the far western part from time to time.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

judging from your Avatar its Mad Town, we sometimes herf in Hudson if you can handle the several hour drive.


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well Madison would be nice, BUT have stogie will travel!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Hophead82 said:


> Well Madison would be nice, BUT have stogie will travel!


Just one? Hell, if Bobb or Jordan see you with just one, they might steal it... or replace it with something better... or much... much... worse...

Look on this thread occasionally, and some creepy guys might hang out with ya.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135946


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Anyone get relatively near Green Bay? (althoguh I'll be moving to madtown in the fall)


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

replicant_argent said:


> Just one? Hell, if Bobb or Jordan see you with just one, they might steal it... or replace it with something better... or much... much... worse...
> 
> Look on this thread occasionally, and some creepy guys might hang out with ya.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135946


alright have "stogies" will travel. I certainly meant no harm.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Definitely let us know if you're headed up our way, and we'll try to work a herf out. Another one you may be interested in are the MoB herfs when they're in Milwaukee.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

yeah, you are right in the middle of both!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Hophead82 said:


> Do 'sconies ever herf it up around here?


Bro, be sure you bring an empty suitcase when you herf with the big boys!:r:bn


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

The Hudson/Twin Cities crews do now how to herf it up...and of course drink...because Wisconsinites are not alcoholics...they are professionals...


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> The Hudson/Twin Cities crews do now how to herf it up...and of course drink...because Wisconsinites are not alcoholics...they are professionals...


I am indeed a professional soon to be by trade no joking. I am working on getting a brewing job!


----------



## TankerT (Apr 8, 2008)

Well... there is a cigar "event" at the new location of the Tasting Room in Monona on the 26th. You can call them for details. The Maduro just had a Herf yesterday in Madison. That's all I'm aware of.


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

TankerT said:


> Well... there is a cigar "event" at the new location of the Tasting Room in Monona on the 26th. You can call them for details. The Maduro just had a Herf yesterday in Madison. That's all I'm aware of.


Im in for the event at the tasting room. There is a scotch tasting and a la flor dominicana event


----------

